# FR: Er zijn drie watervoorzieningen



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hallo,

Ik vrees dat dit niet meteen het geschikte forum is, maar ik weet niet in welk ik het anders zou kunnen plaatsen, (behalve als iemand me de Engelstalige vertaling kan geven ;-))

Ik zou volgende zin willen vertalen naar het Frans:

*Er zijn 3 watervoorzieningen: Stadswater, grondwater en regenwater die elk op een apart circuit zijn aangesloten.

*Alvast bedankt!


----------



## DearPrudence

Dag Erithacus_Rubecula 

Kun je proberen om het te vertalen? Welke woorden vind je moeijlik?


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Dit is wat ik er zou van maken:

_Il y a 3 ????: Eau de ville, ???? et eau de pluie qui ont été raccordé sur un circuit separé.
_
grondwater wordt wel eens aangeduid met 'nappe fréatique' maar ik denk dat het in dit geval niet echt correct is.


----------



## DearPrudence

Wat is de context precies? Ik denk dat ik een idee heb maar ik wil graag meer verklaringen.
(en geen zorgen, iemand zal je helpen als je geduldig bent )


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

DearPrudence, in het forum Anglais-Français sprak ik, zoals je weet, van een een woning die in een beboste omgeving lag. Wel, die woning heeft 3 watervoorzieningen en dat zou ik willen zeggen in het Frans ;-)


----------



## DearPrudence

Erithacus_Rubecula said:


> DearPrudence, in het forum Anglais-Français sprak ik, zoals je weet, van een een woning die in een beboste omgeving lag.


!!!!  Ik volg niet alle je "threads"! Je moet altijd de context herhalen, zelfs als je dat saai vindt 

Misschien zou ik zeggen:
*"Il y a / Il existe trois (types d')alimentations en eau : l'eau de ville, les eaux souterraines/l'eau des nappes souterraines et l'eau de pluie qui ont toutes été raccordées à un circuit différent/séparé."
**"Il y a trois alimentations en eau différentes : l'eau de ville, les eaux souterraines**/l'eau des nappes souterraines** et l'eau de pluie qui ont toutes été raccordées à un circuit séparé."

*Laten we wachten op andere antwoorden.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

DearPrudence said:


> !!!!  Ik volg niet alle je "threads"! Je moet altijd de context herhalen, zelfs als je dat saai vindt .



Dat was helemaal niet slecht bedoeld hoor. Het was eerder in de positieve zin bedoeld. Sorry voor het misverstand. Ik zag dat je had geantwoord op een vraag van mij in het forum Anglais-Français en daarom vermelde ik 'zoals je weet'.

Helaas komt een forum zonder intonatie in de zinvorming.


----------

